# What was it?



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I was fishing for flounder at New River Inlet, North Topsail beach last week, fishing right in the trough next to the beach during low tide, I hear the water break about 20' feet from me and this brownish head with what appeared to be a blow hole surfaced just a little bit, then the torso and tail section surfaced with a horizontal whale like rear fin or tail, all a brownish color, estimating total length about 8-10'. I've seen whales before but nothing like this, of course no one else around to see this, thoughts??


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Sea monster


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

Possibly a manatee. There are a few in that area, probably headed south for the winter.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

Manatee


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Rosie O'Donnell


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Jollymon said:


> Rosie O'Donnell


Now that's funny!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2018)

Jollymon said:


> Rosie O'Donnell


Hahaha. It would have been bitching the whole time if that was true.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

What you saw for a short time, that appeared to be a blowhole, was probably a manatee’s nose. They stick their nose out to breath in some air. I’m guessing manatee also.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

BigWillJ said:


> What you saw for a short time, that appeared to be a blowhole, was probably a manatee’s nose. They stick their nose out to breath in some air. I’m guessing manatee also.


If you saw cheeseburgers going down the blowhole when it surfaced it was definitely Rosie O'Donnell.


----------



## hawkman (Jun 16, 2014)

It appears there hasn't been a wrong answer yet in this thread.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

manatee. Saw one last year at the south end.


----------

